# Man Who Marched In Charlottesville White Supremacy Rally Disowned By Family



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

*“We do not know specifically where he learned these beliefs,” Pete Tefft’s father wrote in an open letter. “He did not learn them at home.”*

Man Who Marched In Charlottesville White Supremacy Rally Disowned By Family | HuffPost

Maybe he's been reading the USMB.


----------



## Nia88 (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Maybe he's been reading the USMB.





Its quite possible.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 15, 2017)

Sounds like the parents may not be racist white trash.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, with that Twitter feed that they put up, listing all the participants of the white supremacist rally, one guy has already lost his job.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 15, 2017)

These are the faces of hate. Look closely and post anyone you find. You can't hide with the internet you pathetic cowards!


















*Jennifer Lawrence Joins Call To ID White Supremacists From Charlottesville March*

Expose all those racist terrorist bastards.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like the parents may not be racist white trash.



They're probably democrats! Fuck the nazis and alt right in the ass!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2017)

Again................I'm going to ask this question...................

If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns? 

Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2017)

The republican party is becoming the 21st century nazi party. Its goal is racial and it wants to kill anyone that isn't white!


----------



## Picaro (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.



You're kidding, right? Democratic thugs have been violently attacking opposition rallies for years now, and even assaulting speakers on college campuses.. Your pet racist vermin have made such gear a necessity, assassinating police officers at rallies now. I know you're all proud of that but it's rather stupid to claim ignorance of why people gear up for marches these days. Why are Democratic Party employees wearing masks and carrying weapons to marches?


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.


You won't get an answer from the nazis on this forum.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.




Because they knew that the left would show up to attack them and that the police would let them.

Let's keep it real here.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> The republican party is becoming the 21st century nazi party. Its goal is racial and it wants to kill anyone that isn't white!




YOu are an idiot that can't back up the stupid nonsense that you post.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> These are the faces of hate. Look closely and post anyone you find. You can't hide with the internet you pathetic cowards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the vermin have already quit their jobs voluntarily, others have been ostracized in their communities. If only the white supremacists on this forum would show their faces.... but they're cowards.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...


Way to stick up for the nazis, nazi.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.



if they weren't confronted violently the stuff would have been useless.

They were confronted violently though, and the anti-fa idiots were just as well armed. 

If it wasn't for the left and government using this as an excuse to crack down on any protest from the right I would say let the two groups have at it. However as the progressive mantra is "let no crisis go to waste" They will use this to quash other speech by other people on the Right.

And Anti-fa will be emboldened to as usual lump anyone disagreeing with them as fascist.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

martybegan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...


Mother fucking lies. 
Your people came there to riot and riot they did.
You fascists are the ones on the hot seat. The nazis who killed the girl will be tried and hopefully sent to prison the rest of his life..
Now all the faces visible on video have been exposed and their lives are ruined. Take your hood off and show us your face..


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



They are not "my people". I find them repulsive.

If Anti-fa hadn't confronted them, they would have marched, made their noise, and have been gone.

If he did it with pre-meditation he should be put to death, if not, 30 to life.  You actually thought I was going to defend the moron?

And in the process several innocent people have been mis-identified as being at the rally, you doxxing fucktard

I don't wear any hood, however your bigotry puts you more in line with those assholes than with me. Deal with it, bitch.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Your kind must be confronted each and every place you go. 
A message must be sent that hate ( and this president's views ) will not be tolerated..


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 15, 2017)

martybegan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...





martybegan said:


> And Anti-fa will be emboldened to as usual lump anyone disagreeing with them as fascist.



They were Nazis, fool !


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Again, what is "my kind"?

Try to be specific. 

As usual you try to lump together two things that really are not connected in attempts to discredit one with the sins of the other. 

Again, what is "my kind"?

And I'll give you some information up front, I'm married to a woman of Indian descent, so according to those Nazi idiots I'm a race traitor.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



THOSE were Nazi's, or at least Nazi-light. 

What anti-fa does is consider anyone to the right of Mitt Romney as a Nazi as well.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> The republican party is becoming the 21st century nazi party. Its goal is racial and it wants to kill anyone that isn't white!


Be careful of that broad brush old fool.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like the parents may not be racist white trash.


And don't want to identify with it either.  I don't blame them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...


MLK Jr. knew that his civil rights protestors would be attacked and beaten....they didn't seem to need to bring sticks and bats and shields and armor.    Obviously, the Alt-Right is made up of pussies.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.



They anticipated a violent reaction to them being there.  It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > These are the faces of hate. Look closely and post anyone you find. You can't hide with the internet you pathetic cowards!
> ...


Do you honestly think any of our tough talkers here DARED to show their faces in Charlottesville?       Just like they all wimped out of going to Oregon to actually put their money where their mouths were with their heroes, the Bundys.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




1. MLK, knew the bad press from those beatings would be his greatest weapon. That route is not open to the neo nazis.

2. The nazis are not the alt-right. That's bullshit.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Your own words explicitly shows everyone who you are..... and like marrying a Native American exonerates you from your pro nazis views..


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's exactly who the alt right are.

The alt-right has become an umbrella community for the American far-right, a loosely defined movement with a strong center of gravity online and which encompasses a large number of subnetworks.

Some of these subgroups identify primarily as the alt-right, but many are affiliated with more specific strains of white-nationalist ideology—including the Ku Klux Klan, Odinists, Neo-Nazis, and more, many in full regalia lest anyone miss the point.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 15, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> These are the faces of hate. Look closely and post anyone you find. You can't hide with the internet you pathetic cowards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Swastika and the Confederate flag, like arsenic and old lace.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



She's Bengali, not an american indian...

My own words show no trace of bigotry, my only issue is I don't like government telling people how to think and act "just because".


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




When I think of the Alt Right, I think of Milo, a flaming homosexual jew.


And I don't know that alt-right is limited to FAR RIGHT.


Plenty of reasonable right leaning people who are done with mainstream conservatism.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 15, 2017)

I would disown my kids if I found out they were NASCAR fans.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You can THINK whatever you want but I just showed you the facts.   The nazis hate groups that caused the death and mayhem was your side..


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> I would disown my kids if I found out they were NASCAR fans.


Lol. 
Me too.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 15, 2017)

Good.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> *“We do not know specifically where he learned these beliefs,” Pete Tefft’s father wrote in an open letter. “He did not learn them at home.”*
> 
> Man Who Marched In Charlottesville White Supremacy Rally Disowned By Family | HuffPost
> 
> Maybe he's been reading the USMB.




Maybe he heard it from "two Utes".

"Mom I was walking to the store and I heard two Utes talking about Hitler and how dope he was."
"Two what?"
"What?"
"Son did you say Utes?"
"Yeah two Utes."
"What is a Ute?"
"Mom why are you siding with BLM? You hate your own race? Are you antifa now? You know Sandy Hook was a false flag event like 9/11 right? Alex says the deep state is turning frogs gay."
"That's nice dear, now you run along to your nazi meeting and never come back. Ok"


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> 
> If the white supremacists were going to be "peaceful" at their demonstration, then why did so many of them show up with helmets, shields, bats, body armor, and guns?
> 
> Peaceful demonstrators don't need weapons and armor.


How many times do you have to be told the answer? They showed up that way to defend themselves from proven violent democrat thugs!


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Not really. The Right has been separate from the Fringe Right for a long time. 


Anyone that can't tell David Duke from Ronald Reagan, is a fool or a liar.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The NAZIS and Alt-Right are hand in glove.....totally.   

And why wouldn't the neo-nazis think that route was open to them?    Are you saying, like I did, that they are pussies?   Or just too stupid (and pussies) to think things out like MLK Jr. did?


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. No, it's not.

2. Because the media, the MSM, and even the small NON-msm, is and will hopefully ALWAYS be completely hostile to them.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




NOt sticking up for anyone. just stating the obvious.


If you want to make a point attacking the Nazi, why not pick one of the many that are valid.


You lefties are the ones that have created the situation where the FUCKING NAZIS, can reasonably claim that they felt a need to protect themselves.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




And there you go. 

By using the nazis to smear your political opponents, you 

1. minimize the evilness of the ACTUAL nazis, which empowers them and helps their recruitment.

2. pisses off tens of millions of good people on the right.

3. terrifies millions of dumb people on the Left who believe your bullshit.


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I do. With all the video  proof of the regressives committing crime and assault over and over, it's only prudent to be armed whenever you are exposed to these scum.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > These are the faces of hate. Look closely and post anyone you find. You can't hide with the internet you pathetic cowards!
> ...


unlike you and your nazi beliefs, we believe that everyone has a right to their own thoughts and beliefs. It's what soldiers died for, just like those who won't stand for the national anthem or those who burn the flag.  it's all the same naive little nazi.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 15, 2017)

It's a good idea.

Let's start posting pictures of BLM protesters and Islamists, and demand they all be fired from their jobs and disowned by their families.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

Picaro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...



Well, they were probably wearing masks to protect their identity and jobs because they were more educated than those dumb fuck nazi's that put it all out in the open and jeopardized their lively hood. That would be my guess just smarter.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Says the asshole fucker that is minimizing the horrors inflicted by real nazis, by likening it to enforcing immigration laws.

You and those like you are the strongest allies the nazis have.

Without you, they would be forgotten, perhaps already gone.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You may not identify them as alt-right but ask any one of them and they will tell you they are and responsible for the alt-right.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




What integrity?


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Yet you are supporting brown shirt tactics. 

Are you too ignorant of history to know that?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





debbiedowner said:


> Well, they were probably wearing masks to protect their identity and jobs



ahhh...

cowards

Smarter?

Hard to prove that


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Unlike you I don't consider nazis to be reliable sources.

There are a lot of good people on the right, who do not deserve to be smeared with the slur nazi.


Hell, there are BAD PEOPLE on the right, who aren't THAT BAD, and don't deserve to be smeared as nazi.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You do have a right to your thoughts and beliefs and so do I. Do you carry any of your thoughts out that include violence? I haven't but I've had some thoughts that could send me to the electric chair. Some thoughts have to be buried.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Richard Spencer thinks he's an authority on the alt-right. You know him, correct?


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



Vaguely. 

DO you respect him as an Authority? And if so, why?


I consider Milo as the best Authority on the Alt Right.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



What's to prove? I didn't say they were all smarter, just the ones who covered their faces. They knew they would probably be on the news and may have decent employment.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh I see Milo, Bannon and Breitbart, I'm sorry.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


what does it matter the results of the beliefs if it is within the limits of the law?  violence is perpetuated by all at some time in their lives.  BLM have burned cities, that didn't bother you why?

Campus' have had destruction of public property and you haven't denounced that violence, so I'd say you wear the violence plug very well.  Me I avoid violence, I attempt to work things out in my personal life.  I have faith in my fellow man.  No matter who that might be.  I will stand up for what I do believe though and that isn't violence that is my right.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


where is their violence? they have beliefs, you don't like those beliefs and so you wish to silence them.  that is what and who you are. you are worse than they ever will be.  they allow you to have your belief without being offended.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No I condemn the tactics of the alt right. You and Trump stand alone..


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...




You cite Richard FUCKING Spence, and you have a problem with me citing MILO?!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



Right...

aka

cowards


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

Unite the Right, the violent white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, explained

https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/charlottesville-nazis-john-oliver-donald-trump-racism-rally-protests-riots-a7891916.html?amp

https://www.theguardian.com/world/v...arches-on-university-of-virginia-campus-video


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Ordering the police to stand down while your street thugs attack your political enemies, is classic brown shirt tactics.


That is you and yours. You are the Brown shirts today.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



"In remarks from his golf club in Bedminster, New Jersey, where he has been on a working vacation, Trump made the following statement: "We condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides, on many sides."" ahem, it seems you stand with trump


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I'm on to next thread, haven't got time to debate supremacist sympathizers.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


so you don't feel they have rights? come on punk speak out for once get it off your chest state they have no right to exist.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


And to think this guy is a moderator..


----------



## justfor (Aug 15, 2017)

I dont wanna read all the posts. What are you referring to? 





jc456 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...





debbiedowner said:


> to debate supremacist sympathizers.



A.  You're not debating

B. I'm not a supremist sympathizer.


----------



## justfor (Aug 15, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the parents may not be racist white trash.
> ...


Could be very soon since and you won't be able to do anything about since he doesn't care about what people think no more. He will get the hate anyway.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



Who are you responding to?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...





Reasonable said:


> No I condemn the tactics of the alt right.



But not the tactics of antifa?


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 15, 2017)

Picaro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...



I guess you haven't researched the murders by white boy racist groups?
Racist vermin? Boy talk about sad hate.
Time to look up mr creosote, so much bile he threw it up


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



sorry wasn't responding to you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 15, 2017)

*Just deleted a troll fest in this thread. CHECK the title and the topic. THAT'S what every post has to address. NOT each other. That's the way this Discussion Board thingy at USMB works.. Respect the TOPICS... *


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I'm also a human, and have a mind.

the antifa that showed up are as much to blame as the supremists.

But, for some reason, you only want to blame one side.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 15, 2017)

Picaro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Again................I'm going to ask this question...................
> ...


So the nazis needed hitler shields to protect themselves?
I'm sure you recognize the torches as being an old Nazi thing?


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I condemn the tactics and violence of all the hate groups.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





ph3iron said:


> So the nazis needed hitler shields to protect themselves?



Not their first rodeo.

The came prepared for defense.

and retaliation if necessary


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 15, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



So you're saying that everyone that showed up on the opposite side was antifa? I doubt it. Just like I said to someone sitting with me the other day while watching, I bet some of those kids on the supremacist's side are just getting into this and don't really know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...





debbiedowner said:


> So you're saying that everyone that showed up on the opposite side was antifa?



Where did I say that?

antifa came ready to rumble.

I doubt all of the counter protestors were antifa.

but...

antifa masked themselves, inhibiting recognition should they commit crimes.

I didn't see that on the other side.

Did you?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, Trump just finished with his "press conference", and he didn't do very well.  He kept trying to say that both sides were responsible and downplay the actions of the white supremacists. 

Any question he didn't want to answer (i.e. the serious and hard questions), he simply said the reporter was "fake news" and moved on to the next one. Nope, sorry, he was NOT presidential in the least.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> F••• the nazis and alt right in the ass!



  I do not think anyone cares about your sick homosexual sexual fetishes involving Nazis.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2017)

We're taught that after the war the Nazis vanished without a trace
But battalions of fascists still dream of a master race
The history books they tell of their defeat in forty-five
But they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died

They say the prisoner of Spandau was a symbol of defeat
Whilst Hess remained imprisoned and the fascists they were beat
So the promise of an Aryan world would never materialize
So why did they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died

The world is riddled with maggots--the maggots are getting fat
They're making a tasty meal of all the bosses and bureaucrats
They're taking over the board rooms and they're fat and full of pride
And they all came out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died

So if you meet with these historians I'll tell you what to say
Tell them that the Nazis never really went away
They're out there burning houses down and peddling racist lies
And we'll never rest again until every Nazi dies

The Day The Nazi Died Lyrics - Chumbawamba


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2017)

There are no KKK, BLM, ANTIFA members in my family and there never will be as long as I'm alive. Only patriots are in my family. Trump voting patriots!


----------

